# Cider Gushers.... help!



## shacked (31/5/14)

I made a 23L batch of cider from a fresh wort kit and SN-09 yeast.

It sat in the fermenter for 15 days @ 20C and went from an OG of 1.046 to a FG of 1.004.

I bulk primed with 160g of dextrose, dissolved in 500ml of water.

Fast forward a week and the first few bottles I opened gushed over the top. I tried bottles from the start, middle and end of bottling.

I have thrown all the bottles into a big esky with a few bags of ice to chill them down. Plan on replacing the ice every few days (no spare fridge).

Is there anything else I can do? Am I destined for bottle bombs?

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (31/5/14)

How sure were you that 1.004 was it? Cider can drop below 1.000.


----------



## shacked (31/5/14)

I guess in hindsight not very sure. At the time, it didn't seem to be dropping any further.


----------



## Airgead (31/5/14)

Assuming it was going to finish at 0.996, bottling at 1.004 isn't that much extra. Its enough to seriously overprime but the bottles should be OK.

You could uncap when really cold to release the pressure then recap....


----------

